# Freshwater slug?



## kotachi (May 2, 2009)

I had some leftover java moss and I put it in a little glass container, but I took the moss out as soon as I saw this slug-like invertebrate that is about 3mm long, and is transparent. I will put up a picture as soon as I can, but for time being could anyone help me identify what it could be?

thanks!


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm well at a guess a small transparent aquatic slug like invert sounds like a species of leech, rather than a slug.
But the best way to tell will be to look at the way it moves a slug would glide only. A leech will loop to form an inverted u or bunch up then stretch forward and bunch again.
The other possibility is that it is a species of platyhelminth but they are normally black and lack any kind of appendages like antennae. I could be a phantom midge larvae but again they swim differently to slugs by floating suspended mid water.
Good luck getting a photo I don't envy trying to get a clear image of a 3mm long transparent invert underwater. Cheers neil


----------



## kotachi (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, well mine just glides along the glass of the container, and it is transparent with some black stuff in the middle. I don't see any features on it, and some times if it's startles it will shrink


----------

